# Old sailor, new forum



## romany123 (Apr 22, 2008)

Just to say Hi
WE Sail on the East coast in the North Sea (UK).
Our boat is a Sadler 34 with a deep keel and unusually wheel steering. we also use a "Wind Vane" self steering vane.
Our cruising grounds are the near continent and the Channel Islands.

I am sure I was a member of this forum years ago, Has it changed in recent years ?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

*"Has it changed in recent years ?"

*Yes...we used to just smirk at UK sailors...now we openly poke fun at them! 

Just kidding...welcome aboard!


----------



## romany123 (Apr 22, 2008)

camaraderie said:


> *"Has it changed in recent years ?"
> 
> *Yes...we used to just smirk at UK sailors...now we openly poke fun at them!
> 
> Just kidding...welcome aboard!


We may be blue bottomed, bearded, barnacle encrusted wet weather souls, but we do know how to say tomato's and eat cucumber sandwiches without spitting crumbs all over the place.  and, we got you guy's eating limes to stop you dying of the dreaded scurvy

But I appreciate the welcome......

Great site


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Yeah...but we have Beckham & Posh!!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome "beef"..which is what we call the Limeys in Portugal...

Good thing you guys got rid of Beckahm and the other girl whatever....

Now..can we have Ronaldo back?? please???


----------



## romany123 (Apr 22, 2008)

camaraderie said:


> Yeah...but we have Beckham & Posh!!


I know, we are going to send you our illustrious Prime minister next....Please note ...NO RETURNS 

Thanks Giulietta

Beef uh...Nice with Yorkshire pudding  
Know what you mean about Beckham

"Now..can we have Ronaldo back?? please???".....Naa


----------

